# u13 rear disc brake conversion



## acadianbadass (May 28, 2007)

could you please help me i have a 1995 nissan altima gxe no abs and i want to make a rear disc-brake conversion pls hint or idea or if even have do it


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I was gognig to do it, but I thought just getting drilled and slotted rotors would be better seeing as how you brake mostly with your fronts. Anyway, you could take the brakes off the sporty-er altima or the 97 one.


----------



## acadianbadass (May 28, 2007)

okep and thx


----------



## Altissan (Jan 27, 2007)

SE all the way


----------

